# Tetley's Officially A Therapy Dog!



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

So... Tetley passed the TDI today! With flying colors, of course! 

DH and I both went through the test with her. DH, being the man he is, put on a heck of a show with after not liking a couple things the evaluator said about GSDs and the test. 

I had wanted to go through Delta Society, but the place we want to go accepts TDI - as we're already in their system we did TDI. I think a Therapy dog is all what you as the handler make of him/her anyway.

She got her first antler as a reward, followed by a nice long walk where she befriended 2 more little kids. A 14 month old was her favorite. He was afraid of dogs but Tetley changed his mind about that. She crawled to him, licked his hands, then ended up sharing a wagon ride with him while he grabbed at her nose and hears and sqealed nonstop. 

I think she makes a great breed ambassador and will rock at the children's hospital and reading programs! But maybe I'm biased...


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Congratulations to you and Tetley. I love hearing about our GSDs as therapy dogs! :happyboogie:


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Tetley's Mom said:


> sharing a wagon ride with him while he grabbed at her nose and hears and sqealed nonstop.


 Yay Tetley. I love that name, too.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Tetley! I am hoping Benny can be a Therapy dog one day,


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Whoo hoo!! Way to go Tetley!!!! I'm proud of you guys!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!! Tetley is already such an accomplished dog at such young age! Awesome!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures and hear stories of all her upcoming visits!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Tetley's Mom said:


> So... Tetley passed the TDI today! With flying colors, of course!
> 
> She crawled to him, licked his hands, then ended up sharing a wagon ride with him while he grabbed at her nose and hears and sqealed nonstop.
> 
> I think she makes a great breed ambassador and will rock at the children's hospital and reading programs! But maybe I'm biased...


You have great reason to be biased a bit and I think a dog like Tetley is a great breed ambassador too. Congrats to you guys! :thumbup::groovy::toasting:


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats to you and Tetley. I was going to do a new thread in BRAGGS about how my Bear learned to do a spin ( left circle), homework from OB class, after only 3 times lured with a treat, but didn't want to knock Tetley from the headlines. Tetley deserves the spotlight!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

congradualtions Tetley!!!!!!

being biased is completely acceptable. 



Tetley's Mom said:


> I think she makes a great breed ambassador and will rock at the children's hospital and reading programs! But maybe I'm biased...


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!1!111111!!!!!! *


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

C*O*N*G*R*A*T*S to you both ! :groovy:

Hope to be in your shoes someday, working on it.........


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats Tetley!!!!!!! Can't wait to see some photos of Tetley in action!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Fryphax (Mar 13, 2010)

I love hearing about our dogs making a good impression and helping people! Where can I find more information about Therapy dogs? I think this is something Falkor would be good at, him being such a lover and all.

Congrats again! Keep up the good work.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats to the both of you!!!


----------

